# iphone credit card readers



## davidh (Jan 31, 2015)

anyone here have one and / or recommendations or opinions of same ?
one of my customers is insisting i accept c/cards on the fly or i will be out of their loop. . . 
just looking for options.   
i understand their reasoning but not their logic. . .


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 31, 2015)

My son uses this or one like it in his auto shop. https://squareup.com/

Seems to work OK, and the rates aren't too bad.  I think my son is paying about 2%, but there might be better deals out there.  Do your homework and look at the user reviews.  Read the fine print!!!  Watch out for scams, some of these guys charges crazy per swipe rates, or will try to lock you into a long term contract with high equipment rental fees.  There should be no equipment rental fees.


----------



## rgray (Jan 31, 2015)

Paypal offers one. I think the rates are good. You already use paypal so seems the easiest. I don't use one but the rental shop I work at uses one with an  iphone and they are happy with it.


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 31, 2015)

Check out PayPal here. They provide a free reader with reasonable rates on swiped transactions.
Dave


----------



## davidh (Jan 31, 2015)

2.7% to paypal is certainly a fair deal.  i didn't realize how many readers there were out there in cyberland.  just a few typed words and i think hundreds showed up.
paypal has been good for me for many years and when reading what they offer, sheesh, why not.  saved me a big customer and of course they must know even if its unseen, it becomes the cost of doing business.   everyone wants a little piece of the pie. . . .  
thanks for your inputs. . . . .  appreciate it a lot. . .
davidh    the cheap DRO dude. . .


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jan 31, 2015)

My son uses one in his tattoo shop. This thread made me think of the credit card contraption that I had to use at a job in college,  with the carbon copy papers that you had to pull the roller over it to imprint the card information on to.

My, how times have changed.


----------



## stupoty (Jan 31, 2015)

Mark in Indiana said:


> My son uses one in his tattoo shop. This thread made me think of the credit card contraption that I had to use at a job in college,  with the carbon copy papers that you had to pull the roller over it to imprint the card information on to.
> 
> My, how times have changed.



Ahhh nostalga , when i worked in a shop yonks ago we also had to phone up if it was over £20.

stuart


----------



## davidh (Feb 1, 2015)

it took about five minutes of hunting and pecking on paypal to sign up.  now i just need to wait for the free reader to show up. . . thanks for the input, and the trip down memory lane.  we had the insert and slide the rolller over the forms back in the 50's but not very many had c/cards back then.  now its hard to find cash anywhere 'sept the banks. . . .


----------



## pebbleworm (Feb 1, 2015)

The local PTA uses the square- the gizmo is free and the vig is not excessive.  No one has complained selling Mandarin placemats, grammar school uniforms  and swag.


----------



## canerodscom (Feb 1, 2015)

I use the Iphone app from Quicken to accept cards.  Rates are reasonable with no contracts, fees, etc.  One warning -- the credit card readers do not work well when the phone is enclosed in a bulky case.  To use the reader I must remove my phone from its Lifeproof case.  That's a pain in the neck, so I usually just type in the credit card information.  Since I only have a few card transactions per month, that's no big problem.

Harry


----------



## Joe Harlan (Mar 15, 2015)

I use the square for my race business, very nice to get paid before leaving the track.


----------



## davidh (Mar 16, 2015)

i did have a chance to finally use mine from paypal.  simple, i can actually see on the phone screen what I'm  doing.  
my local vet uses hers when she does my critters, and she has a tiny printer in her truck so i get a nice detailed receipt after her visits.  i would think she would start with blank sheets with letterhead and logo already preprinted as i would guess the portable printer would not be very "ink" friendly.
i need to check out her printer.


----------

